# AOKP for Kindle Fire HD 8.9?



## Antob125 (Jun 17, 2011)

Title says it all... Any AOKP Milestone 1 Rom ported for Kindle Fire HD 8.9?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## revmike (Jan 14, 2013)

It looks like the Kindle Fire 2, HD, HD 8.9 are all just starting to get early versions of CM10.1. Only this morning was the first boot of CM10.1 on the Kindle Fire 2 reported. The community is probably better off is everyone concentrates on getting CM running on this family of devices. Once CM10.1 is running well enough that people can use it as a daily driver, I'm sure a dev will build an AOKP for it.


----------



## Antob125 (Jun 17, 2011)

revmike said:


> It looks like the Kindle Fire 2, HD, HD 8.9 are all just starting to get early versions of CM10.1. Only this morning was the first boot of CM10.1 on the Kindle Fire 2 reported. The community is probably better off is everyone concentrates on getting CM running on this family of devices. Once CM10.1 is running well enough that people can use it as a daily driver, I'm sure a dev will build an AOKP for it.


Woot thanks! Got a link?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------

